# House of Franklinstein 2011



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's the link to my many pics. We had around 100 ToT's and lots of adults.

Halloween 011 pictures by Lauriebeast - Photobucket


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow that looks fantastic!! glad you had a good turn out!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm getting "Link not found"?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Try it again Spooky1


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Laurie,
Your new home is beautiful! Ill bet the neighbors had no clue what they were in for this year.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Abby and Dave. I don't think any of the peeps that came by had seen a haunt like mine....they loved it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice...love the new house!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Fantastic work as always, LB!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Beautiful home Laurie B. and lots of interest. Really nice job. Great props and layout. The tots and adults must have loved it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Your outstanding work looks right at home at your new place Laurie.....Very Nice.....


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Gorgeous, as always. You set the bar really high, girl.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Looked great Laurie, your new home is very cool. Looks like Tahoe.
How did your new neighbors react?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I can never tell whether I'm looking at props or people in costume when I look at your pictures! Your home is beautiful and your display fits right in! I also love all the ghosts floating around, very ethereal.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Amazing work and a great scene, as always.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone! The neighbors really loved it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your lovely creations look so at home in their new digs


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow Laurie, your house and property are amazing! Everything looked so perfect, and your props are the most fabulous. I loved the arrangement of your haunt and your flying ghosts. I wish I could go back in time and trick or treat at your house. I would be in heaven!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Such beautiful Halloween props to decorate such a beautiful House in the woods!
Your place looks great!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks much you guys


----------

